# Pm 12x36 arriving ...



## slingshot (Apr 23, 2013)

Well it looks like the Pm 12x36 is finally arriving after a head ache with Vitran Express the shipping company.After a schedule delivery date of Friday, I  got a call today Tuesday saying it was on the way in a (PICKUP TRUCK) WITHOUT A LIFT GATE.  IT's should be here in a hour or so I guess I will have to lift it off with my backhoe.

I did find out that the machine weighed 1082 pds, with the pallet which was a surprise to me.That was one of my deciding factors was the weight which i thought was 1250 pds.oh well i hope to have some pics up soon.


Thanks
J.B


----------



## GaryK (Apr 23, 2013)

Cool!

Looking forward to seeing some pictures!

Gary


----------



## Ray C (Apr 23, 2013)

Good luck!

BTW:  I'm not sure how much a 1236 weighs but was always under the impression they were in the 1100 lb range and that seems about right given that I've moved a fair share of things in that weight range.  I can also tell you that freight companies are way off and I sometimes think it's done on purpose in case the driver gets pulled over and they talley-up his weight load.

I once received a 540lb generator head and even inside the crate, it came marked at 475...  Go figure.

Ray


----------



## rdfoster (Apr 23, 2013)

slingshot said:


> Well it looks like the Pm 12x36 is finally arriving after a head ache with Vitran Express the shipping company.After a schedule delivery date of Friday, I  got a call today Tuesday saying it was on the way in a (PICKUP TRUCK) WITHOUT A LIFT GATE.  IT's should be here in a hour or so I guess I will have to lift it off with my backhoe.
> 
> I did find out that the machine weighed 1082 pds, with the pallet which was a surprise to me.That was one of my deciding factors was the weight which i thought was 1250 pds.oh well i hope to have some pics up soon.
> 
> ...


Lucky Guy: I have to wait two more days. Mine was supposed to be here today but they called yesterday and said that the only liftgate truck wasn't available until Thursday. On their website it says it is loaded for delivery. ??
Patience is a virtue I don't have. When it's supposed to be delivered on a certain date I expect it and prepare for it.

Good luck with your PM 1236.

Bob


----------



## MikeWi (Apr 23, 2013)

Ray C said:


> Good luck!
> 
> BTW:  I'm not sure how much a 1236 weighs but was always under the impression they were in the 1100 lb range and that seems about right given that I've moved a fair share of things in that weight range.  I can also tell you that freight companies are way off and I sometimes think it's done on purpose in case the driver gets pulled over and they talley-up his weight load.
> 
> ...


According To Matt at PM, the total weight is about 1200 pounds, and the  lathe minus loose stuff is about 850 pounds.  Still a lot to wrestle up a porch and down a flight of stairs! hew:


----------



## Rbeckett (Apr 23, 2013)

Make sure they remove the liftgate charge from your Bill Of Lading.  No sense paying for something you didnt get.  I would be a little miffed and let them know how the freight forwarder pooched the deal so they dont use them any more.  They have way too much competition to give poor service like that,  late and not easilly managed.  Be carefull and take your time and inspect the machine thoroughly before you sign the BOL and make sure you note on the BOL that no liftgate was supplied and it arrived on a pick up truck and will be firther inspected for any damage.  Dont let em off the hook till everything is to your satisfaction and 100% of what you bought that is 100% correct.  You paid too much money to take second rate from a trucking company and they need to know how poorly they are doing business.  I used to be a truck driver and I would have been fired for those stunts for sure.

Bob


----------



## Ray C (Apr 23, 2013)

When it comes to home deliveries, you're at the mercy of the local freight carrier.  Matt takes a lot of crap because of this but, he pays his carrier to take to the local carrier -and how smoothly that last leg of the journey goes is a coin toss.

For delivery to my place, the driver has two options; leave it in the street or on the sidewalk or put it on the driveway in front of the garage.  I once had a driver start to leave it in the street and I said heck no, backup the truck 15 feet into the driveway, lower the gate and save me 500 calories of pushing.  A few days later, I got a bill for an extra 100 bucks for inside residential delivery.  I had a feeling they were going to pull a stunt like that so, I snapped a photo of the crate in the driveway sitting behind the truck.  -They dropped the charge PDQ.

When my lathe came, it was the same trucking company (R&L Trucking) and the guy backed into the driveway lowered it and even used the pallet jack to get it inside the garage.  Guys like that get an extra 20 buck tip and a bottle of coke out of the frig.

Ray


----------



## slingshot (Apr 23, 2013)

Well I was concerned about damage the box was beat up pretty bad. but I have not found any damage to the machine. I'll say one thing unloading the lathe was interesting,the lathe was all the way against the cab we both tried to slide it back enough to bet a strap around it but could not budge it.So this guy backed up and slammed on brakes to get it to slide you talking about sweating bullets.

Now as far as moving a lathe down stairs, man better you than me hew: I know it has been done even some folks on this forum I just would not want to.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Apr 29, 2013)

Yes don't worry about the weight, our shipping rep says to put it under a bit. They almost never reweigh it. But when they do, we get charged for the 1300 pounds weight. 
 They always try to reclass the shipment, they should be 65, but they always try to go to 85. Thats why it says bench top tools or something like that on the B/L. 
 They play games, so we have to play games.

 We charge $199 shipping, but I can't ever remember a shipment that was less than $250, more like an average of $300-$400

   And then they do things like this. 

 If the weight means anything, we can only ship 34 of the PM-1236 machines in one container because of weight, and the weight limit is 23 tons.


----------

